

Ask HN: Which Y Combinator backed company do you think has the most potential? - solipsist

Over the years, Y Combinator has seem to have made some very wise investments in companies that turned out to become quite successful. What do you think are those companies that have the most potential in today's standards? Think about at how much more popular the companies can get and not just where they are today.
======
ajude
Dropbox and Loopt

------
znt
Google is trying to take a share of Microsoft's corporate software pie
aggressively, which will make them try to acquire Dropbox in near future as
they'll be able to provide "complete business solutions" easier.

------
instakill
Heroku and Posterous.

